
A Faster MongoDB ODM for Python - antjb
http://mongoframes.com/snippets/mongoframes-vs-mongoengine
======
mattbillenstein
Interesting project -- I built a very similar thing maybe 5 years ago with
validation. There was a similar _fields structure, but it was a dict of field
name and type which could also a be a callable to validate and coerce to the
proper type, but by default, we just made sure a given field had the proper
type -- we could also inject a default here as well.

This enforced a schema in the collection which I've found is usually very
desirable. I used collection son manipulators and a _type field in the
document to do mapping to and from the db. I think there was eventually a
SubDocument type for embedded documents, but there was intentionally no
dereferencing or lazy loading of embedded ids -- that's a slippery slope to
building an ORM and fighting all the battles therein. The object mapping was a
very nice feature though and I think that code is still in use today.

So +1 on keep it simple and -0 on not doing validation by default.

